# Adaptive Wide Angle Filter - Photoshop



## Braineack (May 14, 2018)

I've always used a program called ICE for merging together my shots like this, but there was little adjustment for adjusting the perspectives like this tool.  Really neat tool I'll probably use soon as I love to stitch images to create a wider shot if I can't fit it all at 24mm...


ICE still isnt bad for a free software:




DSC02135_stitch by Braineack, on Flickr


----------



## weepete (May 30, 2018)

the adaptive wide angle filer is fantasic for correcting distortion in panoramas. Found it a wee while ago and have used it quite a bit to correct distortion, particularly with buidings. Great tool.


----------

